# Bridge Preferences



## Sandyjas (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry to bring in another question.  I can't get through, right now, to Adobe.  

I'm new to Photoshop CS6 and Bridge 5.0.2.4  Raw 8.1.0.  I have an iMac Desktop with Mountain Lion OS X 10.8.4.  I have gotten information for Photoshop preferences online, but I can't find explanations of any Bridge preferences out on the Internet.  Meaning, an explanation of what the preferences are and what the choices mean.  Or are all these under Camera Raw?  I can't seem to find any information.  Do you have a quick link?  I don't understand if Bridge Preferences are in PS prefs or on their own.  Thank You for orienting me.  


Thank You Very Much for any information,


Sandy


----------



## clee01l (Jun 12, 2014)

If you have Lightroom, why use Bridge at all?  Lightroom has more functionality and there is much functionality overlap.  
Bridge Preferences is a separate plist for Bridge and not related to PS preferences or ant other Adobe preferences. 

If you have specific Preferences items that you need and explanation for. Let us know and I or someone else will help you out.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 12, 2014)

They're documented in the Help function, but you rarely need to access them (even less once you're a Lightroom user)

john


----------



## Sandyjas (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank You!  I'm getting to those next, and I need to.  I had a DOF question for my new camera all worked up and I found out that I was not even looking at the raw file in NX2, but a expanded thumbnail!  The question evaporated!  So thank you for the direction.

Thank You,

Sandy


----------

